# What code to use for a facial laceration repair



## roundyd (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm looking for the correct code to use for a facial laceration repair. I'm new to anesthesia coding and not finding an obvious choice per the CPT definitons. I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## diane1217 (Jan 6, 2010)

regardless of the CPT you choose to reference to, the anesthesia code for facial laceration repair will be 00300.  look to CPT's 12011 - 12018 for simple repair, 12051 - 12057 for intermediate/layered repair, or 13131 - 13152 for complex repair.


----------

